# Die Polizei, dein unfreiwilliger Hausaufgabenhelfer



## News (16 März 2005)

Ein besonders dreistes Domaingrabbing für Dialer ist mir gerade per Google aufgefallen: Die Domain der Polizei in Lehrte/ Niedersachsen wurde vom österreichischen Mercedes- und Dialerhändler T. übernommen und führt jetzt zum sattsam bekannten Hausaufgabenangebot.

Die Ordnungshüter hatten es selber auch schon bemerkt und sind not amused, wie ich gerade aus einem Telefonat erfahren konnte. Zwar war die Domain versehentlich "zurückgegeben" worden und damit für den Österreicher verfügbar, doch dürfte hier der Anspruch auf Rückgabe kaum abweisbar sein. Mal sehen, wie es weitergeht.
Es würde mich doch sehr wundern, wenn sich jeder einfach eine hoheitlich wirkende Domain wie polizei-xyz.de anmaßen dürfte.
Der Admin-C ist übrigens ein Münchener Anwalt


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2005)

ist schon gelöscht!

die coder dachten polizei = gattung

lehrte = gattung und passt ja zum dem thema weil es im inhalt ja content dafür gibt

niemand wußte das es eine polizei lehrte gibt!


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2005)

danke für den tipp übrigens!

auch mir passieren fehler, aber ich arbetie drann mich zu perfektionieren

wir überprüfen ja jede domain natürlchc ist das keine 100 % ige garantie trotz dpma.....

TROTZDEM DANKE , und das war ernst gemeint!


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2005)

frage am rande warum wurde mein posting gelöscht:
http://www.dialercenter.de/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1213  dieses!!!

a) es war eine objektive fesstellung

b) es wurde niemand nur im ansatz von mir beleidigt

c) auch der guten seite der macht können fehler passieren , und nicht immer sind die guten die guten und die bösen die bösen!


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2005)

noch ne letzte off topic frage:

wenn ich mich anmelde z.b. mit walzi aus namen bekomme ich dann auch zugang zu den geschlossenen diskussionsforen oder ist das nur bestimmen mitglieder vorbehalten


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2005)

d.h. löschung wurde eingeleitet! ( um mißverständnisse zu vermeiden )


----------



## News (16 März 2005)

> löschung wurde eingeleitet!


OK, ich hab's der Polizeidienststelle so ausgerichtet, damit sie sich die Domain wiederholen können. Bevor womöglich gleich der Nächste zuschlägt.


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> noch ne letzte off topic frage:
> 
> wenn ich mich anmelde z.b. mit walzi aus namen bekomme ich dann auch zugang zu den geschlossenen diskussionsforen oder ist das nur bestimmen mitglieder vorbehalten


Es gibt keine "geschlossenen" Diskussionsforen, außer denen für die Moderatoren. Und da kriegst Du keinen Zutritt.
Es sei denn Du meinst das Linkforum. Da kannst Du Zutritt bekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2005)

DANKEEEE!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2005)

das wollte ich wissen, ob hier jeder angemeldeter oder nur moderatoren zugang haben! danke!


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2005)

ps: sonst hätte ich mich glatt registriert!


----------



## stieglitz (16 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ps: sonst hätte ich mich glatt registriert!


was jetzt nun? Anmelden oder nicht anmelden, das ist hier die Frage.


----------



## Heiko (16 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ps: sonst hätte ich mich glatt registriert!


Das bleibt Dir überlassen.
Es gibt - außer eben dem Linkforum - keine Bereiche, die ausschließlich angemeldeten Usern vorbehalten sind. Hier ist alles für jeden offen.


----------



## A John (16 März 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Ein besonders dreistes Domaingrabbing für Dialer ist mir gerade per Google aufgefallen:[...]
> Der Admin-C ist übrigens ein Münchener Anwalt


Da war wohl die selbe Engine am Werk, die auch Robinsonliste und hit1 abgegriffen hat. Erstere ist inzwischen wieder dort wo sie hin gehört,Zweitere mit Dialer bestückt und zumindest mit der Platzierung des Impressums an der äussersten Kante der Legalität. (Vorsichtig formuliert).
Szenekenner brauchen erst garnicht einen halben Meter herunter zu scrollen, um zu wissen, was da los ist.  :bandit 

Gruß A. John


----------

